
PM Trudeau announces Canada is banning assault-style weapons - finphil
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/01/canada-assault-weapons-ban-trudeau-nova-scotia-shooting
======
asguy
Never let a good crisis go to waste: "The new ban would probably not have
stopped Wortman from obtaining his weapons: he did not have a license to
possess or purchase firearms, and police have said they believe the guns were
obtained illegally in Canada and the United States."

------
IXxXI
Trudeau is taking power from the people.

